# My Rosy Barbs Are Annoying



## Misomie (Mar 12, 2012)

Heaven forbid I try and record the Danios with these buttheads around. :K

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svDBjCzhQuE

(sorry for the slight blur, I'm lazy about algae removal and my snails missed a bunch of spots)

The only time I get them to not do this is if I feed them before hand, as it makes them mind their own business and peck at the gravel. They photobomb as well.


----------

